# The Photography Website of Yours Truly



## tekzero (Sep 6, 2005)

I have updated my site, and will be adding galleries throughout the week, but for now i have 5 galleries, some pics you may have seen b4, but now onto my site in a  more organized fashion and its only going to get bigger.

www.micahweber.com


----------



## tekzero (Sep 6, 2005)

bumpy


----------



## tekzero (Sep 7, 2005)

hi


----------



## Becky (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi there, I'm really liking your site, easy to work around, some GREAT pics! I'm loving the orange lambo on the black and whtie backdrop!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2005)

Great pics, but I would recommend using multiple, smaller galleries rather than the large ones you currently have.  These take a LONG time to load on slow connections.


----------

